# The Stranger At Home



## Ping898 (Aug 5, 2007)

A man, returning home a day early from a business trip, got into a taxi at the airport. It was after midnight. While en route to his home, he asked the cabby if he would be a witness.

The man suspected his wife was having an affair and he intended to catch her in the act. For $100, the cabby agreed.

Quietly arriving at the house, the husband and cabby tiptoed into the bedroom. The husband switched on the lights, yanked the blanket back and there was his wife in bed with another man. The husband put a gun to the naked man's head.

The wife shouted, "Don't do it! This man has been very generous! I lied when I told you I inherited money.  He paid for the Hummer I bought for you. He paid for our new cabin cruiser. He paid for your New York Giant's season tickets. He paid for our house at the lake. He paid for our country  club membership, and he even pays the monthly dues!"

Shaking his head from side-to-side the husband slowly lowered the gun.
He  looked over at the cab driver and said, "What would you do?"

The cabby replied, "I'd cover him up with that blanket before he catches a  cold."
​


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 5, 2007)

*snicker*

I'd hire her out more.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 5, 2007)




----------

